# General > Book & Author Requests >  Arthur Miller's The Crucible

## smilingtearz

*Arthur Miller's The Crucible*

i tried looking for an e-copy of the text, but i couldn't find one.

----------


## Logos

_The Crucible_ was written in 1952 so it will be years, if ever, it is available in the public domain as an etext.

----------

